

Collection of Free Programming and Technology Related Books  - gregbow
http://www.devcurry.com/2010/06/collection-of-free-programming-and.html

======
jamesbritt
Interesting assortment, but quite a few items are out of date, and there's
nothing to indicate quality.

For example, I took a look at the online "Ruby Essentials". Horrible. The
section n variables is just wrong, and will leave people extremely puzzled
about program behavior.

------
rauljara
So much knowledge freely available. There's so much it's hard to know where to
start looking. Anyone care to point out any books available through these
links that they've found helpful? Aside from MIT's open courseware (which is
generally awesome, esp. Intro to Algorithms), I'm not sure I've used any of
these resources.

~~~
SingAlong
I just dug up a chapter on Bash scripting from an OReilly Open Book:
<http://oreilly.com/catalog/debian/chapter/book/ch13_01.html>

GNU Make: <http://oreilly.com/catalog/make3/book/index.csp>

------
cianestro
Just wanted to say thanks for the link--I've been searching for a legitimate
ebook directory.

------
bigstorm
The MIT courseware and cheat sheets look very useful!

~~~
gtani
check out your local city and college library resources: e.g. Oreilly safari
service in the San Francisco public libraries:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1327953>

~~~
jamesbritt
The Phoenix, AZ library gives access to books24x7.com.

